# "devil may cry3 special" application file error (dmc3se.exe)



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi, everyone!

After the installation of Devil may cry 3 complete, and I started my game by double clicked my games application file (dmc3se.exe). But an error occured.

dmcse.exe
_dmc3se.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience._......................................... "_send error report_" or "_Don't send_"

*System requirement for this game*
Supported OS:Microsoft(R) Windows(R) 2000/XP *1
Processor:Intel(R) Pentium(R) III 1GHz or higher
RAM:256MB
Video Card:128MB DirectX(R)9.0c-compliant graphics card/ Shader2.0 or more *2
Sound CardirectX(R)9.0c-compliant sound card or more *3
DVD-ROM:4x or faster
Monitor:640*480(High Color)
Peripherals:Windows(R)-compatible mouse, keyboard and game pad *4
Hard Drive Space:2.0GB minimum 

*My Laptop information*
Acer Aspire 5500Z Intel Pentium M 1.73Ghz
Windows XP Professional
512RAM DDR2
Graphic card: Intel 915GM/ GMS, 910GML Express Chipset(128.0MB)
Directx 9.0c
60GB Hard disk drive
Sound device: Realtek AC97 Audio


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The game requires a graphics card capable of Shader2.0 and your Intel chipset doesn't have this feature.


----------



## dmc_maniac (Oct 7, 2007)

CuteSniper22 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> After the installation of Devil may cry 3 complete, and I started my game by double clicked my games application file (dmc3se.exe). But an error occured.
> 
> ...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just like the guys at the laptop forum say gma anything isnt gaming graphics.even if you ever manage to get that to work.its not going to work very well.i do realize this is a desktop which does give you the ability to add a video card.a decent midrange video card would work nicely.


----------



## kush1401 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi everyone.I'm also getting this problem.
Laptop specs:
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date: 10/13/2007
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	10:58:18
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4704
Operating System: Windows XP* Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	224 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	10 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 14 Stepping 12
Processor Speed: 1866 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 27A2
Device Revision: 03


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Same reply as above.


----------



## volkanbaraz (Aug 14, 2008)

maybe this patch can be useful, i will trying :wink:

http://www.ubi.com/UK/Downloads/Info.aspx?dlId=2197


----------



## volkanbaraz (Aug 14, 2008)

patch doesn't work :4-dontkno

we can't play this game with intel video card,

just playing Nvidia and ATI....:upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Intel onboard graphics device is not designed for playing games, especially not the more demanding newer ones.


----------

